# Hope for arthritis sufferers!!



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Hi everyone!! Was doing some research on arthritis and I came upon this product with thousands of rave reviews!!

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Curcu...p/B00HK6FGIS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

It looks very promising for many other conditions as well!!

I ordered a bottle last night. Will update later to share our experiences!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Turmeric is a powerful anti inflammatory for sure. I am just dubious of somebody adding bit something else, IMPLYING vast improvement, and selling it for multiples of the price. Be nice if you could compare this proprietary herbal blend to straight turmeric capsules of same potency. I dont know, but highly suspect the straight turmeric would be about the same. The better the quality of the turmeric, most likely the better the effect. Be really nice if some university would do double blind studies of herbal remedies. But wont happen as nobody makes significant money off such. They want artificial stuff with enough molecular difference that they can patent it and sell by prescription, only for Daddy Warbuck type prices. Some of prices on newer prescription drugs are unbelievable and completely unaffordable by anybody but the Bill Gates and "Big Daddy Warbucks" type people. They are hoping people will force insurance companies to buy them I think, but that just hurts everybody and makes insurance that much more unaffordable.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Here's a good article explaining. There are many articles which state that pepper is necessary for bioavailability. This one cites some studies:

http://authoritynutrition.com/top-10-evidence-based-health-benefits-of-turmeric/


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

We use turmeric for lots of issues here.

My hubby takes it to help relieve his osteoarthritis. It's not a solution for him, but he says it does provide some relief, at least part of the time.

Good luck! Hope it helps.


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

I've tried nearly everything for arthritis, and the Turmeric works for me better than anything I've ever tried. I have NO arthritis pain while taking it. My knees, elbows, knuckles, ankles were swollen and hurting 24/7... no more with TURMERIC.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

What brand is that?

The thing that helped me the most, was going on the "Eat Right 4 Your Type" way of eating. I used to hurt everywhere I could possible hurt!! I felt like I was in my 80s in the early 50s!! So, 5 years ago, I decided to give it a go, because the list of foods that I was to avoid as an "O" was given to me by an allergist 30 years ago, with a "moderately allergic" rating.

I had been eating "healthy" for years! Cooking from scratch, organic, never ate sugar and drank only water and fresh vegetable juices (once in a while). I continued to feel worse by the year!!

As soon as I gave up the "avoids," my, what a diff!!! I felt like a new person!! No more aches and pains!! I used to have a little hacking cough all my life that the doctors could never cure, but it went away in one week's time!!! This way of eating has been life-changing for me!! I felt much younger, I lost 20 lbs without any exercise, like a new person!!

I don't have arthritis. I was looking up "causes of arthritis" for my DH and stumbled upon this supplement. Can't wait to see if it helps him!!


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

The increase in the bioavailability of turmeric like this does exist, but I'm pretty sure you could just combine turmeric and black pepper on your own instead of buying those pills and it would work out just as well. Preferably putting it in some food too, with a (healthy) fat, as curcumin is not water-soluble but fat-soluble.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Yes...if you like the taste of turmeric on your food on a daily basis. I personally do not like the taste of turmeric.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Sumatra said:


> The increase in the bioavailability of turmeric like this does exist, but I'm pretty sure you could just combine turmeric and black pepper on your own instead of buying those pills and it would work out just as well. Preferably putting it in some food too, with a (healthy) fat, as curcumin is not water-soluble but fat-soluble.


Yes, black pepper is what the other ingredient is replacing. I'm not sure Tumeric is very bio-available without an aid like that to help break it down.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Black pepper is irritating to some people's stomachs....like my DH's. I hope that the extract in this supplement will be tolerated.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Sumatra said:


> The increase in the bioavailability of turmeric like this does exist, but I'm pretty sure you could just combine turmeric and black pepper on your own instead of buying those pills and it would work out just as well. Preferably putting it in some food too, with a (healthy) fat, as curcumin is not water-soluble but fat-soluble.


In traditionnal Indian cooking, they bloom the spices in bit hot oil before adding the food. They may not scientifically determined to do this, but somebody figured this out at some point, became popular and part of cultural wisdom.

i swear I have watched more cooking shows the last couple years on PBS just cause its whole lot more interesting than 99.9% of silly dramas and comedies available.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

HermitJohn said:


> i swear I have watched more cooking shows the last couple years on PBS just cause its whole lot more interesting than 99.9% of silly dramas and comedies available.


Same here!!!!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Narnia75 said:


> Yes...if you like the taste of turmeric on your food on a daily basis. I personally do not like the taste of turmeric.


I'm with you on this one. I have tried lot ways to make turmeric palatable in cooking. No go. I also found good quality turmeric put in capsules seems more effective. I assume turmeric in cooking is broken down before it gets to where its needed. Works fine for me without pepper. Though I maybe should try bit fresh ground pepper with it.... pepper doesnt bother me.

I dont think ginger is as potent anti-inflammatory as turmeric, but I sure enjoy it far more in cooking than turmeric.

And no idea if its helpful as medicine, but surprised me recently to find I like cumin as a seasoning. I really didnt like spicey foods as a kid or even as young adult, but appreciate them much more in my old age...


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Fennel is delicious, too!

I think that the Indians do not use turmeric alone in cooking...I think it is used in a curry blend, which makes it much more palatable. I do love curry, but not every day. It gets old after a while.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I never tried right curry, but most curry blends become all about the curry and completely mask flavor of the actual food. Ok if your food is old and kinda dodgy and you need way to force it down (why spices became popular before refrigeration, I think), but ruins flavor of good food. Now spices are popular cause we have tasteless industrial raised food and spices and sauces are only flavor its ever going to have.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Narnia75 said:


> Fennel is delicious, too!
> 
> I think that the Indians do not use turmeric alone in cooking...I think it is used in a curry blend, which makes it much more palatable. I do love curry, but not every day. It gets old after a while.


Yes at some times of year, local Wally carries actual fennel bulbs. I much prefer them in soup, over just fennel seed. Though confuses heck out of the checker when I buy one. They have to look and look at their laminated produce sheet.


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

I make my curry dishes at home and add the spices to taste, so as to not overwhelm the flavors of the foods. I worked in India twice...each at 6 week stretches. Their foods are not so heavily curried like in the restaurants here. Northern Indian is very light tasting. Southern is more spicy and hot.


----------



## mackelby (Jun 14, 2015)

I love the taste of turmeric. I have found that garlic soup with lots of tumeric and some cayenne pepper helps my pain and takes care of some of my gassy gut. I have Barrett's Esophagus so I have bad gut boogie. That soup gave me relief. I think the combination helps keep keep your gut bacteria in closer balance. I have been reading that improper gut bacteria is the cause of 80% of all of our problems. Gut bacteria is DIRECTLY related to inflammation.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm curious as to just *how much *tumeric, fennel, cayenne and black pepper to consume each day for it to be helpful for arthritic pain...any ideas?


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Look up "golden milk". I cook 1/4 cup turmeric and 1/2 t black pepper with about one cup of water. The pepper is to help assimilate the turmeric. Cook til thick and I put in a 1/2 pint jar and refrigerate. Then I make golden milk, using about 1 tablespoon of the cooked turmeric, 2 T maple syrup or other sweetener and milk. I also add some ginger, nutmeg and cinnamon to the drink as they are all good for you. It's quite a nice drink and I'm hard to please.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Rita, I shall mix that drink up.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

2 + years ago I was thinking about giving up driving cause my hands hurt so bad then the wife got the hives we found she was allergic to night shade vegetables ( tomatoes potatoes peppers (not black pepper ) ) after 4 to 6 weeks later she got hives again .. I googled nightshade an nightshade and. Arteritis came up ,, nightshade has one of two affect' s on arteritis ,, either none or a great affect I quite eating night shade ,, it takes _about 2 to 3 month's before you know it it hurts the SE or less .... My worst day now hurts less then my best day when I was eating nightshade. Now you cannot get me to eat it if you paid me a thousand bucks ,,,


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can you put tumeric and pepper in a capsule and just take it?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

gibbsgirl said:


> We use turmeric for lots of issues here.
> 
> My hubby takes it to help relieve his osteoarthritis. It's not a solution for him, but he says it does provide some relief, at least part of the time.
> 
> Good luck! Hope it helps.


Howdo you use/eat it? I started adding it to food but dont see any help so maybe im not getting enough


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My next door neighbor takes turmeric daily. We had coffee this morning and I asked her about your questions after seeing this posting yesterday. 

She uses a organic turmeric from a health food store and buys in bulk so the cost is very little,especially compared to the commercial turmeric capsules on the market.
She mixes turmeric and black pepper together and puts it in capsules she buys online. Ration of turmeric to pepper is 8 to 1. Each capsule holds about 1/2 tsp of the mixture and she takes three in the morning,with food. The reason she takes them is because she's had a lot of inflamed joints over the last couple years and has been looking for something instead of regular cortisone shots. She believes it's working because she can do yoga again comfortably, and swim. She also gets massage to loosen the muscles twice a month. And yes, she is under a MD's care too,he has no problem with her taking turmeric - he just asks that his patients tell him what they are taking. 

She did say to start with one capsule daily for a week,to make sure your body doesn't have a issue with so much spice at once.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Didn't think of capsule.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I take curamin brand every day. Not for arthritis but diabetic inflammation. It makes a huge difference. Works Great For Headaches as well.


----------

